# Logo erstellen bzw. Buchstaben "frei" erstellen



## LordSikon (28. Juli 2004)

Hi,
ich möchte mit meinem Photoshop CS gerne ein Logo für eine Webseite erstellen. Das besteht später aus 3 Buchstaben, die im Halbkreis ineinander haken.

Aber wie kann ich sowas machen?


----------



## MBiker (29. Juli 2004)

Du musst es mit 3 Ebenen machen. Dabei würde ich den Maskierungsmodus verwenden, um genaue Auswahlen zu erstellen, sodass du es gut ineinander haken kannst.


----------



## Neurodeamon (29. Juli 2004)

Ganz einfach (auch wenn es jetzt böse klingt, ist nicht so gemeint!), indem Du Dir a) das Handbuch anschaust b) die Tutorials bei uns antust und c) es langsam lernst!



Am besten fängst Du mit einer Bleistiftskizze an, die kannst Du notfalls auch im Post anhängen, damit man ungefähr weiss was Du meinst. Ansonsten arbeitest Du mit den üblichen Werkzeugen in PS: Textwerkzeug, transformieren, Maske, Radierer, etc.


----------



## LordSikon (29. Juli 2004)

danke.


----------

